# Evidence of overseas work experience



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi !

ACS Accredited the following work for me after *December 2006*

Employer 1
Dec *2004* to Mar 2007

Employer 2
Mar 2007 to Apr 2012

Employer 3 
Apr 2012 to Dec 2012

I provided the following after CO Initial contact

Employer 1 : Bank statements for Dec *2006* to Mar 2007 (the accredited period, as my agent advised since the first two years were deducted. Payslips unavailable.

Employer 2 : Random Payslips (not including first few months since we did not have an HRMS System at the time) + Bank statements

Employer 3 : Consolidated Payslip letter + Bank Statements


I did not provide contracts of work. My agent says the provided above is going to be more than satisfactory.

My question here :

The detailed request from the CO states : 

"Evidence of Overseas Work Experience

Please provide evidence of your overseas work experience with EMPLOYER 1 and EMPLOYER 2. For each employment please include a contract of employment, a work reference listing duties, and payslips fo the beginning and end of each employemnt period and at least 1 for each year. Please also include corresponding bank statements showing pay."



I do not have the contracts anymore or copies of them :/ .... 


Do you think I am gonna be in trouble?


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Did you claim points for these occupations? If no you can mention this to CO saying : I dont have enough evidence thats why I didnt claim points for my employer 1 and 2.

If you claimed points, I would write an e mail stating that currently you dont have any sort of contract from your employer (which was 8 years ago) but you can send them the reference letters which you used for ACS assessment

I think they just copy paste generic e mails and send, if you explain your situation it will be fine, please let us know how did you handle the situation and if CO was satisfied...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> Did you claim points for these occupations? If no you can mention this to CO saying : I dont have enough evidence thats why I didnt claim points for my employer 1 and 2.
> 
> If you claimed points, I would write an e mail stating that currently you dont have any sort of contract from your employer (which was 8 years ago) but you can send them the reference letters which you used for ACS assessment
> 
> I think they just copy paste generic e mails and send, if you explain your situation it will be fine, please let us know how did you handle the situation and if CO was satisfied...


I claimed points of course.

I forgot to mention that I sent the reference letters as well...... you think it's gonna be fine? I sent everything on June 2nd and until today I haven't got any contact.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

no contact is generally good sign (as they dont like to contact us if everything goes fine)

Please share your experience if anything comes out

I didnt claim any points for experience as I had some payslips and bank statements missing so far no contact for me as well


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi TheExpatriate, 

who issued the reference letters - a former colleague or HR on an official letterhead? They might scrutinise your application more if you submitted statutory declarations only. Are you still in contact with somebody at your former employer who could re-issue payslips or something like that? Or maybe you have a paper trail of your employment in forms of super (= pension) payments. I guess your CO just wants to verify that the monthly payments to your bank account came from a salary in a closely related occupation on not from working as a taxi driver or something like that. 

Tax return documents would also be good but I understand that your employer handles that in Egypt? Could you perhaps get a document from the taxation office, which lists your tax payments and who made them? Just thinking out loud here... 

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi TheExpatriate,
> 
> who issued the reference letters - a former colleague or HR on an official letterhead? They might scrutinise your application more if you submitted statutory declarations only. Are you still in contact with somebody at your former employer who could re-issue payslips or something like that? Or maybe you have a paper trail of your employment in forms of super (= pension) payments. I guess your CO just wants to verify that the monthly payments to your bank account came from a salary in a closely related occupation on not from working as a taxi driver or something like that.
> 
> ...


Hi espresso

I have a query something on similar lines and will appreciate your thoughts.

For my employment, i uploaded only Tax Statements (Form 16) in which My employer name is clearly stated. Is this good enough ??

Thanks for your help.

Santhosh


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi TheExpatriate,
> 
> who issued the reference letters - a former colleague or HR on an official letterhead? They might scrutinise your application more if you submitted statutory declarations only. Are you still in contact with somebody at your former employer who could re-issue payslips or something like that? Or maybe you have a paper trail of your employment in forms of super (= pension) payments. I guess your CO just wants to verify that the monthly payments to your bank account came from a salary in a closely related occupation on not from working as a taxi driver or something like that.
> 
> ...



HR on official letterhead stating all the required information (Job title, job roles and responsibilities, start and end date, working full time, country, company name) ....... Both companies are multinationals ...... salary transfers on my bank statement show the employer name "SALARY TRANSFER FROM COMPANY X" in the transaction.

Payslips at Employer #1 is impossible, they do not keep them more than 5 years on the system, and I never cared to keep them.

I can get the Social Security details which state from/to employment dates. Social Security is a government scheme and the employer participates by 26% and employee by 14%, and the employer does the enrolment so it's a solid proof.


Should I go ahead and get it?


----------



## Hassan_001 (Mar 24, 2014)

For Evidence of Overseas Work Experience, the CO has asked me the following:

"You have indicated that you wish to be considered for overseas employment experience
points. Please provide evidence of skilled employment in your nominated skilled occupation
or a closely related skilled occupation for a period totalling at least 60 months out of the last
10 years (prior to your invitation date of 28 April 2014). The evidence you provide must
cover the entire claimed period. Include as much of the following evidence as possible:
● Pay slips covering the period of claimed work experience;
● Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts;
● Taxation Documents."

Now, I can manage the Payslips and Bank Account Statement from the current employer in Saudi Arabia which covers last 42 months but how can I get the same things from the ex-employer in Bangladesh? I did submit the experience letter of ex-amployer which I have with me. But instead of 60 months if I submit for 42 months, will the CO consider it as an incomplete document?
I remember we used to withdraw our salaries in cash and I dont even know whether they have any payslips!! Even if they have it, I dont know whether they kept mine since I resigned back in 2010!!
Kindly advise me the solution for this pleeease...


----------



## EireToOz (Aug 13, 2014)

Will they accept electronic pay slips if you print them yourself?


----------



## EireToOz (Aug 13, 2014)

Will they call former employers to confirm it?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

EireToOz said:


> Will they call former employers to confirm it?


in my case they called two out of three former employers that I claimed points on


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

EireToOz said:


> Will they call former employers to confirm it?


in my case they did


----------



## Hassan_001 (Mar 24, 2014)

In Saudi Arabia, we dont pay tax and while working in Bangladesh, I was not eligible for income tax. Shall I explain the same to CO or just submit the others and keep quiet?

On the other hand, he also requested for Bank Account Statements. I can give the statement of my current company in Saudi Arabia but while working in Bangladesh, I used to collect the salary in cash (which will be mentioned in the payslips that they agreed to provide). So, shall I explain the same for not giving Bank Account Statement from Bangladesh or I'll just submit the statements what I have from Saudi Bank??


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Hassan, 

use your own judgement. It's generally best to submit as much evidence as possible. If you earned below the income threshold, just write that down. Bank statements are only helpful if your salary was paid to the account or if you made regular deposits that roughly match the sum on the pay slips.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

HassanMorshed said:


> In Saudi Arabia, we dont pay tax and while working in Bangladesh, I was not eligible for income tax. Shall I explain the same to CO or just submit the others and keep quiet?
> 
> On the other hand, he also requested for Bank Account Statements. I can give the statement of my current company in Saudi Arabia but while working in Bangladesh, I used to collect the salary in cash (which will be mentioned in the payslips that they agreed to provide). So, shall I explain the same for not giving Bank Account Statement from Bangladesh or I'll just submit the statements what I have from Saudi Bank??


As stated in a reply to your comment on another thread. Mention everything (Explain in an email to the CO) and upload as much as possible.

In my case I did not upload any taxation documents since taxation is directly paid by the employer in Egypt and is withheld from your salary.


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Good Luck !*

Hi - TheExpatriate

Wishing U - Good Luck on all fronts - in your dealings with the assigned CO.
Dont Worry; all will work out good - at the end of it all.


Have Patience ; we unfortunately cant really predict - the expectations of a CO - in most stages of our PR processing ..... This varies from person to person ....
Usually if a CO is actively making email enquiries over to U - then its not necessarily negative ..... It can also mean that CO wants to make sure that all is OK.

This might also mean; U shall be very soon out of his QUEUE - i.e. U get your golden email - that of the PR Visa GRANT - soon


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

FIFA_World_Cup_fan said:


> Hi - TheExpatriate
> 
> Wishing U - Good Luck on all fronts - in your dealings with the assigned CO.
> Dont Worry; all will work out good - at the end of it all.
> ...


Thanks man  . I got it already more than a month ago


----------

